# Kamerafahrt erstellen mit Fotos



## Obiwankobi (8. Oktober 2004)

Hallo!

Folgendes Problem:
Ich habe 3 Fotos, die eine Art Kamerafahrt auf ein Objekt darstellen. In jedem der drei Bilder ist man näher am Objekt. Ich will daraus ein flüssiges Video machen. Wie kann ich die Zwischenbilder erstellen bzw so ein Video erstellen? Was für Programm bzw Plug'in bräuchste ich für Premiere, After Effects? Könnte man es über ein Morphing Tool oder der gleichen realisieren?

Mfg
Obiwan


----------



## goela (10. Oktober 2004)

Du kannst es sicherlich mit einem Morphing-Tool realisieren. Gibt es ja auch einige als Freeware. Was jedoch auch funktioniert ist, wenn Du zwischen den Bilder "fadest". Also eine weiche Überblendung machst!
Das Ganze kommt sicherlich noch besser und effektvoller, wenn Du zuerst im Bild zoomst dann fadest auf das nächste Bild, wieder zoomst und dann wieder fadest. Bis zum letzten Bild!


----------



## Schnip-Schnap (10. Oktober 2004)

schau doch mal da vorbei
http://www.wrigleyvideo.com/
vielleicht kannst du dir da was passendes als Tutorial heraussuchen


----------



## 27b-6 (11. Oktober 2004)

Moin!

Das mit den Bilder faden ist sicher die sinnvollste Lösung, Du solltest aber wenn Du es "flüssig" haben willst das Zoomen nicht in den einzelnen Layern animieren, sondern deine 3 Bilder an ein Nullobjekt mittels Parenting binden (bei älteren AFX-Versionen Solid erstellen und unsichtbar machen)-->ausgehend von dem Bild welches dem Objekt am nächstem ist die 2 anderen mittels verschieben uns skalieren so gut es geht deckungsgleich zu bekommen-->jetzt kannst Du mit deinem Parent-Layer alle 3 Bilder gleichzeitig skalieren (d.h. zoomen) und bekommst weil Du nur 2 Keyframes brauchst eine weiche flüssige "Kamerafahrt"-->um unsaubere stellen etwas zu kaschieren sollte man Motion Blur einschalten.
Ich hoffe Du kannst damit was anfangen.

Adios


----------



## Santiago (12. Oktober 2004)

Schau mal bei Trapcode vorbei!
http://www.trapcode.com
Dann auf Products -> shine -> zoom tutorial...

Denk da kommt Freude auf.
Und noch ein Link:

http://www.creativecow.net/show.php?forumid=1&page=/articles/hansen_jaysen/shine/index.htm

Ist wahrscheinlich nicht genau das was du suchst, aber Ideen machen auch Spaß!
LG, Santiago.


----------



## Obiwankobi (15. Oktober 2004)

Hallo Leute!

Vielen Dank für die vielen Antworten und Tips. Ich werde es am WE mal ausprobieren und über meine Ergebisse berichten.

@ Santiago: Das Tutorial zu Shine Video Wall ist klasse und du hast Recht jetzt habe ich ein paar neue Ideen für die DVD 

Danke!
Mfg
Obiwan


----------

